# Thanks TGB Supplements and Anabolic5150



## Ezskanken (May 1, 2012)

TGB, just wanted to say thank you for the Formeron, and to Anabolic5150 for going out of his way to ask to help with the UK Challenge.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

Awesome EZ .. I like the formeron and acnedren is awesome too.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 1, 2012)

Acnedren is soon on the list, ha ha!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

^ I don't break out that bad , but it does control oil build up and dried out the ones on my back. It's safe too. Nothing like accutane.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 1, 2012)

Watch.. this threads gonna get deleted.  Mine did.  Apparently if you don't buy from Orbit you can post about it.  Hell, I may have ordered from them if they weren't sold out.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 1, 2012)

You're welcome EZ, you earned it Bro and I'm glad we could hook you up.


----------



## bigbenj (May 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Watch.. this threads gonna get deleted.  Mine did.  Apparently if you don't buy from Orbit you can post about it.  Hell, I may have ordered from them if they weren't sold out.


^^spambot


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ^^spambot


----------

